# 2050 Rubber tube



## PCF (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase 2050 rubber tube online?

I tried ebay and amazon, but they don't have any 2050 rubber tube for my slingshot.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

why 2050? 1745 is very good in my opinion.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

Try this site.
http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71&zenid=70a60a7b48d24172bd53dce14cc42b6b


----------



## PCF (Apr 16, 2010)

Daveridesbikes said:


> Try this site.
> http://www.dankung.c...d53dce14cc42b6b


I tried this site already. They only got 2040 1745, 1842, 2040, 5080 and 3060, but doesn't have any 2050.

Any other suggestion???

I know 1745 is a good option, but it's not as powerful as 2050.


----------

